# Sudden unexpected improvement in my step count.



## Chris Hobson (Oct 14, 2022)

I don't get too seriously invested in my step count, I see it as a fun way to judge my levels of activity during a normal day. Back when I used to do running events and triathlons my training programs would generally result in a daily step count of well over ten thousand steps. Now that one of my knees is a bit iffy and I am concentrating more on swimming, my step count has usually been in the mid five thousands. It would occasionally go over six thousand on days when I went shopping. Recently I have been scoring over six thousand every day and have been slightly puzzled as to why. Well, the answer, believe it or not, is that I recently made a commitment to do at least an hour of piano practice every day. My sports watch is unable to distinguish between the movements caused by running or walking and the movements caused by playing the piano.


----------



## helli (Oct 14, 2022)

When I wore a Miifit on my wrist, it would amuse me when it vibrated to say I had reached my target as I was kneading bread. It's surprising how many "steps" you do during 10 minutes of kneading.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 14, 2022)

When I kept a previous phone in my thigh pocket while driving it would often think I was cycling during rush hour congestion


----------

